# Vertical Jig - Hook Placement ??



## ETx Greysuit Bandit

This may seem like a dumb question, but here goes..... What is the best way to rig hooks and/or assist hooks on vertical jigs ? The old diamond jigs come with (treble) hooks attached to the bottom of the jig, but the higher end vertical jigs come with assist hooks attached to the top. No where better to post this question than here. Thanks for your input.


----------



## NaClH2O




----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit

Thanks ! Any ideas WHY the hooks are on top instead of bottom ?


----------



## NaClH2O

As far as I know, just improvement in design. It has several benefits from what I can tell. First, since the fish hits the jig (not below the jig where a treble hook usually resides), you get better hookups inside the mouth of the fish rather than outside on the face. Next, as the video points out, the jig itself can't be used as a lever to pull the hook. It swings free and you always have near direct contact with the hook. They're pretty proven at this point, so it seems like a good system.


----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit

Good point(s). 
Thanks.


----------



## luna sea II

Assist hook on the bottom for snapper, grouper, and wahoo. Assist hook on the top for any jack species and tuna.


----------



## tass

I only use assist hooks on top for all my jigging unless i'm catching bait. Just my preference.


----------



## ksong

It is your preference. I experimented a lot and I don't see much difference whether you put assist hook on top or at the bottom of a jig. 
When I use short jigs, I put the hook at the bottom and put the hooks on top when I sue long jigs.


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## hammster

Some people put 2 assist hooks on top. I have used 1 and 2 hooks like that and don't notice any less hookups with only 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

